

Show HN: HuBoard:Enterprise – Project management for GitHub Enterprise - rauhryan
https://enterprise.huboard.com

======
emadrid
From the site:

"Enterprise support means more to us than simply adding a GitHub Enterprise
connection through our SaSS product. We aim to provide your company with a
virtual appliance that meets the ease of use that GitHub Enterprise provides.
Your administrators are already trained to install and maintain HuBoard
Enterprise, because we've modeled our virtual appliance to work exactly like
GitHub Enterprise."

+1

------
jmathai
Small typo on the pricing page...

    
    
        Seats required for you team size.
    

Otherwise it looks great.

~~~
rauhryan
Thanks!

------
nik-graf
Good Job Ryan :)

~~~
rauhryan
Thank you Nik!

